# New HU and stuff...



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

I finally kicked myself in my ass and baught a new head unit. Installed by me ofcourse. Sounds great, and I love how many options this thing has. 
I went from this:









To this:








I know you want a Cadillac Cig lighter like mine. :thumbup:


----------



## Tavel (Aug 21, 2004)

ooooo i likey lots. the silver faced alpines look really sharp.(is that the CDA-9825?)

i have the CDA-7893...a bit old, but i love it. my flip down face gives it an extra measure awesomness. i think your silver makes up for lack of flipface though :thumbup:


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

I didnt really like the silver myself, would rather have it black...lol You are correct, it is the CDA-9825. I really have no bling in the car, so I had to get the cadillac cig lighter to match....hahaha


----------



## Reddragon-T (Mar 24, 2004)

Nostrodomas said:


> I didnt really like the silver myself, would rather have it black...lol You are correct, it is the CDA-9825. I really have no bling in the car, so I had to get the cadillac cig lighter to match....hahaha



Try for a chameleon head next time, it kicks ass and blends like its not even there except dancing lights, no seeable controls nothing and when the car is turned off its hard to see that there is a stereo at all in the car.

After loosing 2k in stereo equipment, I got smart and hid everything instead of running my spearkers in the back seat. i mounted 4 free air twelves behind the seat.


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Reddragon-T said:


> Try for a chameleon head next time, it kicks ass and blends like its not even there except dancing lights, no seeable controls nothing and when the car is turned off its hard to see that there is a stereo at all in the car.


 Well that wouldnt do me any good with my preamp knobs. Plus I wasnt a big fan of the chameleon, to many moving parts to break. I like simple designs, easy to control. This HU is one of the best for my application. Just wish it was black.



Reddragon-T said:


> After loosing 2k in stereo equipment, I got smart and hid everything instead of running my spearkers in the back seat. i mounted 4 free air twelves behind the seat.


Well I dont have a problem with theft here, just murders. I live out in the sticks, and I am heavely armed. :thumbup:


----------



## captain_shrapnel (Sep 10, 2004)

whats that, a piece of pvc plumbing you got there?


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

NAh, Remmington 870 express 12 gauge. Just looks that way cause of the flash.
There I fixed the pic.


----------



## Tavel (Aug 21, 2004)

ahh dont shoot


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

I've got the rem 870 express mag, in 12 ga 

oh, and a kel-tec p11 9mm 

nice head unit. I love my alpine 9827


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

You are so the man I want to be. Will you adpot me?.......lmao


----------

